

Jumpstart Training - rohitarondekar
http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/tools/jumpstart-training

======
kriro
This actually looks like a pretty interesting idea. "Turnkey private cloud"
might be attractive. Especially if they sell the Open Source/we teach
you/you're independent part well.

Could potentially sell like hotcakes in Europe if they play the NSA-angle.

I can also envision a very sweet secondary market (partner with an open source
ERP for example)

~~~
Zigurd
Even before the NSA scandal, it struck me as surprising that you don't see
Linux distributions actively marketing "open, auditable, buildable" and the
related services of training for software auditing.

------
nl
_" Canonical engineers will deliver an Orange Box to your office, that is
yours for two weeks for $10,000 plus travel and accommodation"_

They need a copy editor. That's a very awkwardly worded sentence.

------
pedalpete
"Canonical engineers will deliver an Orange Box to your office, that is yours
for two weeks for $10,000 plus travel and accommodation" This statement had me
thinking... weird, ok, what's the Orange Box, but then it got even stranger
below... the orange box is a "complete mobile cluster and an easy, low-risk
way to deploy OpenStack cloud infrastructure on your premises". If it's cloud,
why do I need it on my premises? Isn't the whole point that it exists... you
know... in the cloud??

~~~
skywhopper
Cloud technology, specifically abstracting away physical machines and storage
locations and allowing applications to gracefully scale their resource demand
up and down based on rules and monitoring are useful to any large IT shop,
regardless of the location or ownership of the datacenter.

Further, many institutions and corporations are organized in such a way that
they function as a number of smaller groups contracting resources from a
central IT provider, and in this configuration, a private cloud can be an
immensely useful way to divvy up resources without having to work out down to
the physical machine who owns what.

------
mikepurvis
I don't have a clear picture what all can be deployed on this... thing.
Obviously the basics of a webserver, database, docker containers, etc., but
this isn't where the value is.

It appears to have a wifi antenna— can it manage a corporate wifi deployment,
with RADIUS or whatever? What about LDAP? Samba shares?

Can it supply an email/webmail service which I won't have to spend all day
setting up?

For the stuff configured through these fancy visual tools, I assume there's a
sane and secure way to back up my config and data offsite, and do a quick
restore in case of failure/loss of the hardware.

~~~
dsr_
The Thing is not for production deployment, it's for training. It's a bunch of
compute nodes in a nice roadcase, so that you can experiment in an environment
that is:

\- clean

\- does not require rackspace in your datacenter

\- does not require your IT group to deploy it

\- does not take up machines that your QA group wanted to use

\- and is a known hardware, network and OS configuration so that the
documentation is useful.

When you want to set up for sandbox/alpha/qa/beta/prod, you go through your IT
or cloud procedures first.

~~~
jevyjevjevs
Wish they would have better explained that. Even being quite technical, run a
business and use Ubuntu daily, I couldn't figure it out.

Lord have mercy on the poor business person trying to understand the value.

~~~
iancarroll
It does say right here it's for training, it's mentioned quite a lot actually.

> Two full days of technical training, covering Ubuntu, MAAS, Juju, Landscape
> and OpenStack.

------
bitwarrior
"The Other Orange Box"

